# Saluki lurcher behavioural issues, advice needed!



## imogenbethany (May 14, 2017)

So I've never used a forum before but right now it's my best chance to seek some advice.
So about this time last year my mum got a dog for the family. He is a rescue dog, and they say he's a saluki lurcher. He's fully grown but still young, possibly about 3 years old now. They don't know any of his background other than he was a stray but he is not aggressive and he's actually a very sweet dog.

At first the only issue with him was he would wee in the house when we were out during the day. Whilst we're out, he is locked in the kitchen / dining room as it is all open plan and his bed, food, water etc is all in there. The vets said it's just his bladder and it should calm down as he had recently had the snip before coming to us. But his accidents still haven't calmed down and he stops to wee at almost every tree or lamppost on walks. 

Another issue is barking. At first he was so quiet, but now when we sit on the sofa, he will come in the living room and just bark at us constantly, firstly we told him off for it but then we were told to ignore him but it doesn't seem to work as he just carries on. 

He is locked in the same room at night and in that room is an old big comfy chair which he sleeps on, but often at night you can just here him scratching it like he's digging for something. Eventually he stops and goes to sleep but it's very annoying and we don't know why he does it.

Also on walks he is fine on the lead and stays close to me, and he's not aggressive to other dogs at all, but when other dogs approach him to sniff and greet eachother, he often jumps around and pulls the lead as I think he wants to play but I'm scared he's going to injure himself one day. We walk him with a harness on too but it doesn't matter which the lead is attached to he still does it. Because of this I usually try to avoid other dogs as it causes a scene and I don't want other owners to think he is aggressive because he's not.

Since he was a rescue when he came to us he didn't even know how to sit but we have now managed to teach him all the basic training but we still have these problems and don't know how to solve! Please let me know your advice on what to do because we're running out of ideas


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I too have a rescue Saluki x Greyhound and he had a few accidents at first but settled and was clean very quickly.

Did you go right back to basics with toilet training when you got him? Cleaning the soiled areas with biological solution in hot water, rinsed well and dried is essential to remove odours which attracts them back. Blocking the area with a table is chair, or putting their food bowls in that spot can help.

Scent marking sometimes happens at first but usually settles with those steps.

Could it be anxiety when left? Look at the Separation Anxiety sticky for some tips with that. Ensure he has been out for a walk and emptied before he is left (if only for damage limitation!).

Stopping to sniff every lamp post is a habit that can be broken if you use treats and a word (I tell Jack "this way!" to walk him on, but he too is very "nosy" .

Jack isn't a barker so I have no advice, but someone else will have some. In the meantime look at positively.com and Kikopup for tips.

Jack also likes to dig up his bed so he has a fleece on the sofa or in his bed which he rearranges . Maybe give yours some bedding to dig, which will probably be quiter and he can make a comfy nest.

Jack used to get very excited and frustrated by other dogs approaching so I found keeping our distance, praising him when calm and only allowing interactions with other calm dogs helped. Now he ignores most dogs but I still avoid as much as possible.

Look at the two previous sites for tips on focusing your dog onto you, and becoming dog neutral. Teaching "watch me" can help.

What area are you as someone might know a good class or behaviourist to recommend. Someone who uses positive training methods only, as anyone spouting dominance/alpha theories should be avoided at all costs.

Lurchers, Salukis particularly are sensitive and do better in quiet, small and shorter classes ime. I found a class specifically for greys and lurchers, but even that was too full on for Jack!


----------



## imogenbethany (May 14, 2017)

Thankyou for replying! x

Yes we always clean up the area after and we even brought one of those pet neutraliser sprays to put down too, but he still seems to go to the same place. Sometimes he can go days without any accidents and he's always let out early in the morning everyday. 

We're located in staffordshire and we did take him to a weekly dog class to teach him all of his basics like sit, lie down, wait, etc which he learnt but it started to become difficult to make it to the class straight after my mum got home from work. I think we're going to look into another dog trainer to come and help with him

When we walk past dogs in gardens etc that are barking he just takes no notice usually, sometimes his ears will prick up and he will try to go over but most of the time he isn't phased, yet when a dog comes up to sniff, he jumps around and and even having the lead on his collar doesn't work because he just flips his back end round to try and move. 

I'll see if anyone else responds with any more advice and on the barking x


----------

